# Anyone watching the moon tonight?



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Anyone in the north east out watching tonight's moon? If this wouldn't be perfect for Halloween, I don't know what would. Clear, full bright moon with a few wispy clouds, a chill in the air. Intoxicating!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I found it very wonderful last night, bit of fog 3/4 moon...leves still on the trees (damn camera was dead).....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder. I havent been out to photograph the moon in a long time. I always manage to miss the blood moons too.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I didn't even notice that there was a moon last night - it had been raining all day so I didn't even think the moon would be out. At least today the sun's back. Love a big full fall moon.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

The moon here has been spectacular - blood-red from all the forest fire smoke in the air - really quite trippy!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

The Corn moon is pretty sweet looking.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

So it wasn't just me. There were just enough clouds to give the moon something to hide behind a little. prayed for something so perfect on Halloween.
To bad I was painting my front porch at 9:30 at night instead of making props!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Last night's moon was amazing - big, clear and orange. Perfect fall moon!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Last nights moon was shining really brightly right into my bedroom window. I laid there looking at it till I fell asleep...beautiful! I wish it was like that on Halloween.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I watched it last night tooo. Love that harvest moon!!!


----------

